
The sociological religion of no biological differences between the sexes - xname2
https://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2016/10/06/the-sociological-religion-of-no-biological-differences-between-the-sexes/
======
astrodust
I'm not sure what the point of all this blather is. Many people argue that the
differences between the genders are largely irrelevant in a lot of situations,
and that distinct differences between gender or race are only really relevant
when talking about large groups on a statistical basis. Studying these
differences doesn't produce anything profound or meaningful, either, just data
that irritates people because it promotes thinking in generalities.

Whatever differences there are when dealing with averages are usually
irrelevant in human-scale interactions between a handful of people that are,
in many cases, randomly distributed across various criteria.

If group X was found to be _on average_ 5% higher in some particular
measurement than another, what does that mean on a person-to-person basis? All
it will do is bias people in their thinking. It's only when that percentage is
quite extreme that it's actually significant.

~~~
xname2
Of course 5% higher is practically meaningful. If group A is 160cm tall on
average, 5% higher means 168cm tall on average. This difference can be easily
observed by normal person. How would anybody think this difference is
meaningless?

~~~
astrodust
If you're designing furniture, cars, or clothing where every centimetre
counts, sure, but in general practice that's almost irrelevant.

Does this affect things like who you should invite to a party? What effect
does this have on ordinary life?

------
internaut
Apart from the interesting taboos of race and sex, there is another
interesting thing I've wanted to talk about.

I don't believe the left and right are recent inventions, I think it is
biological. Both the left and right have their own taboos. Those taboos spring
immediately into existence when a topic such as sex or race is brought up. You
automatically see both sides lining up against each other.

This is very interesting!

We should be asking why do the left and right exist? Why is it so powerful and
pervasive across all cultures and times?

My intuition tells me it is some sort of regulation mechanism, but I've never
seen this subject discussed before.

